# Willows Waving



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Here's a song to listen to. It is on soundcloud with some more music of mine. I make classical music too, but I like to sing and write lyrics so here is this. Here I go.


__
https://soundcloud.com/billy-mcbride1%2Fwillows-waving

I hope that you like it and the others if you get the time to listen to them.

William McBride:tiphat:


----------

